# Wild cucumber



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

I have a lot growing in my fields. Should I pull it or do the bees like it? I haven't seen any on it yet.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

We have them around here also. Have seen a bee or two on it but in general they pay it no mind. I pull it up every year when it's in my way but it always comes back the next year. By the way tried tasting some one time and it was quite bitter.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes I read that they are no good to eat. Too bad they don't like it I seem to have an abundance of it this year.


----------

